# How do they make the brown crickets silent



## TOMBUCHANAN

Whenever I buy them they're always silent for about a week then seem to make noise. How do they make them silent and why doesn't it last? 

How do I silence them!!!?!?!?!!?


----------



## jacko

feed them to your lizards of squash em that works for me.:lolsign:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL

You cant, Silent crickets are not actually silent, they are just a hell of a lot quieter than blacks. Crickets make a noise by rubbing their wings together. Black crickets (grylluss bimaculatus) has a very loud,high pitched chirrup that is very fast and repeats often. Silent Brown crickets (Gryllus assimilis) has a chirrup that is slower, less high pitched and repeats less often. It is only the adult crickets that make a noise. For completely sleepless nights buy a smaller sized cricket and use them before they reach the final size.


----------



## emma_fyfe

pull their wings off? haha


----------



## snakelover

my blacks dont make a noise...:S ​


----------



## snakelover

but i do have my music or tv pn full blast most of the times so i duno lol  :lol2:​


----------



## karma

snakelover said:


> my blacks dont make a noise...:S ​


You got all females :smile:,its the males the make the noise to attract the females,so i believe.


----------



## snakelover

wate a minute i dont have blacks no more, thats propbably why, mines in another world lol! soz, did have some month or 2 ago and they didnt make any noise. all of them got eaten by a massive black one that grew 2 be a monster!


----------



## Athravan

I find that when they come into the shop they are shell shocked and cold, have been boxed up recently, and have not yet decided to get "horny". 

Some heat, a little food, and the males will start to think, well, I'm stuck in a box, maybe I'll make the most of it and... chirp chirp.. come to me lady crickets.. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

The brown make a hell of a lot less noise than black, but really, if they get worked up enough even the brown can make it seem like you're living in a rainforest.

Keep them cool, obviously you have to keep them well fed to gut load them, but if the temperatures are down, and they get eaten quickly, the desire to mate should be less.


----------



## NBLADE

when you buy boxes of silent brown crickets, they are just young crickets without there wings, if you leave them with food etc, they will grow and shed which will give them wings. so then they use them and chirp.
i once had a brown cricket inside a hollow plastic tree thing, where it somehow managed to live, in there for about a week, then shed, then chirp, it was very loud as it echoed out, that one was crushed to teach the others a lesson to not chirp very loudly at 4 in the morning.


----------

